# Blowing in the wind and just a few more



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy, can you feel the wind in your face?










Should I be embarrassed because my friend wore the same dress to the party?

[attachment=26642:Tiffany_coco.jpg]

Playing with Coco is such a tiring activitiy. 

[attachment=26641:Cosy.jpg]

Who's feet are those, Mommie? 

[attachment=26640:coco_family_room.jpg]


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Most adorable Babies! 

Very fashionable Dresses!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Where is their battery compartment ... ????

Seriously - they look like those puppies at the mall toyshop going .. wuf wuf wuf ...

Too cute for words ...

I want to babysit :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh both girls are super cuteness :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been enjoying all the Cosy/Coco pictures, I hope they're not coming to an end...

Gotta love that tongue shot, LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such cute little girls!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Mary Ann... you and Brit outdid yourself with all these cute, cute, cute pictures!!! Cosy and Coco soooo adorable!!! But, but, but... final shots???? Now I'm all bummed out.... you guys must get together and take more!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No please, not the last of them! Keep 'em coming-they are adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

to cute. They look beautiful in their dresses


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> No please, not the last of them! Keep 'em coming-they are adorable!! :wub:[/B]



Thank you all for your sweet comments about our babies and their afternoon together. It would probably be good if we didn't wear out our welcome. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Beautiful photos of stunningly beautiful girls.

*enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, thank you all ! We had a great time taking pics and posting!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I wanna see you walk into Tiffany's in those dresses, I know you'd get your pictures in the Palm Beach shiney sheet, probably front page. You wouldn't make it down Worth Ave. because of all the commotion you'd cause :aktion033: 

mary anna


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

So cute! I'm loving the tongue shot. There has to be another play date so we can have more pics to look at.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ack! i'm having a sweetness overload!! LOL!! they are absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: 

.............so....who's feet _were_ those?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CUTE :wub: Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Noo! I want more pics of Cosy and Coco!! These can't be the end. I want more. Now.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

OH YEAH you definatly need a shot of those two on Worth Ave in those dresses. Tiffany's needs to know about those two! Precious!!!

Izzy says that's what she want to look like when she grows up. I told her she's got a lot of fur to grow before we can even begin to try - and not to get her hopes up. 


Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at those wittle tongues!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I wanna see you walk into Tiffany's in those dresses, I know you'd get your pictures in the Palm Beach shiney sheet, probably front page. You wouldn't make it down Worth Ave. because of all the commotion you'd cause :aktion033:
> 
> mary anna[/B]


 We did take her into Tiffany's and Chanel last winter, but she was in her stroller and wasn't clothed. I wanted her to see the store which was the reason for her name. :HistericalSmiley: Problem is, I like to get lunch when I am up there, and it's hard to do that with a dog, so I don't take her often. Actually, there is a little puppy kiosk where I bought Coco's harness, and the lady who owns it said she would watch her while I go to lunch. Imagine what she would do if I bought more than a harness. LOL! Anyway, I will definitely do that this winter. I think they would love to see her in her little Tiffany dress. This may make Tickled Pink famous, too. 
Angel Coco wearing Tiffany by Tickled Pink Boutique. I can see the Shiney Sheet headlines now. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> This may make Tickled Pink famous, too.
> Angel Coco wearing Tiffany by Tickled Pink Boutique. I can see the Shiney Sheet headlines now. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Ooh, being famous sounds fun to me. I've never been inside a Tiffany's (even though that's where Bella got her middle name). Maybe if I became famous I'd finally be able to take a trip to one. I'm off to daydream now.......


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I can't tell which is which! They are just adorable! Love that color on them too! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I just loved seeing the pictures from you meeting.
Thanks for sharing them with us :grouphug: 
Both of the girls are just simply stunning :wub:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Mary Anne what great pictures!! I love them :aktion033: Cosy & Coco are just adorable
together. Do you have more????

Chloe & Debra


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

These girls are sooooooo cute......definitely worthy of a Tiffany ad campaign.....or at the very least a Maltese calendar. Don't think we're tiring of their pics either.....we LOVE them!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## traskew (Feb 4, 2007)

Complete and total cuteness!! And I have to ask......(though maybe I should know) Who is their breeder? They look great in their pics and you could tell they had a great time.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Complete and total cuteness!! And I have to ask......(though maybe I should know) Who is their breeder? They look great in their pics and you could tell they had a great time.[/B]


I see you are new here. You do realize the two of them just met last week? But, they did both come from Bonnie Palmer--Angel Maltese. http://www.bonniesmaltese.com

Thank you very much!! 
Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The feet belong to my 18 yr old daughter. LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aaaaaaah i want one! the buttercup got a package from the birthday fairy a day late today... maybe tomorrow I'LL get an UNbirthday package with a cosybunny or a cocobean in it!!!! 

a girl can dream :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, Cosy and Coco looks SOOO CUTE!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Both the girls look beautiful, and Brit, your daughter's feet look cute too!!LOL!! I have LOVED seeing all the pics, I wish there were more. x0x0x0 N&P&P


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

They are just so gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: I love seeing pictures of them!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those two are gorgeous.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: I mean what can you say, they are just stunning Malts :wub: They look so much alike also..
Lucky mommys you are :wub: 
ANDREA


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

just soooooooo BEAUTIFUL

kat


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I love your babies. The aqua color looks so wonderful on them. Their facial structrue reminds me of my Lily. I hope her coat looks as nice as theirs once her big girl coat comes in. I have been working on growing her face out becasue I like the way yours looks. Thanks for sharing you adorable photos.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope there's lots more Cosy/Coco get together's in the future so we can see more pictures of these breathtaking malts together!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Brit and Mary Ann I've so enjoyed all the recent pics of their little get-together! They both look just exquisite, very nice pics! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well having the prettiest dress at the party and a friend that wears the same, just shows that your girls have impeckable taste. Love the Cosy ad Coco photos. More please! :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

FINAL PICTUTES!!!! Say in ain't so.....

I've loved every one of them. The tongue shot is beyond cute.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments about our pups. I hope they can get together again before long. :thumbsup:


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

How much do they weigh? They looks sooo little! I just love their faces....too cute for words :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always think they look larger in the pics than they are. I think both of them are
around 4 lbs give or take a few ounces. Cosy is a bit smaller than Coco but Coco
is finer boned, wouldn't you say, Mary Ann? Anyway, they're so very similar.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> How much do they weigh? They looks sooo little! I just love their faces....too cute for words :wub:[/B]



This may have been answered already, but I am not sure, so Coco is 4 lbs, and Brit says that Cosy fluctuates between 3.5 and 4 lbs.. At least I think that's what she's said. Coco appears a tiny bit larger than Cosy. Cosy appears a bit neater than Coco. Cosy is truly a princess. Coco needs some practice. :smpullhair: 

Thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Love love love the pics! the girls are soo cuuuute! I love it when they have their lil tongues out like that. I could just eat them up! hehheh :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mary Ann and Brit I just had to tell you that I have enjoyed these pictures so much that I had my mother come over today just to see them. And she loves them just as much as I do. She did ask me a question that has me wandering. How did you two meet? Was it through SM? If so that is toooooo kewl. I hate to hear that this is the last of these adorable babies together. :smcry:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What cute pics of Cosy and Coco!!! :wub: Y'all are so lucky you got to meet up!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We met on another board and then this one when Bonnie sent me a pic of a little pup of hers with rabbit
ears on for Easter. Later Mary Ann showed the same pic and it was Coco! We started chatting and
found we are both in the Dallas area, so we finally met with our babies and bows. LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> We met on another board and then this one when Bonnie sent me a pic of a little pup of hers with rabbit
> ears on for Easter. Later Mary Ann showed the same pic and it was Coco! We started chatting and
> found we are both in the Dallas area, so we finally met with our babies and bows. LOL[/B]


That is so kewl. When mom asked today I felt that was possibly what happened but was not sure. So I could not answer her. She loved the girls so much that when I was over visiting earlier she was telling my father about them.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I LOVE the last one....great candid shots!!!!


----------

